# Friendship Festival 2006 Pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Skylines, Fighter jets, show cars, and some misc pics.
132,000 in attendance this past weekend. Sorry it took 
one week to get some pics posted, but I had a lot of pics
to sort through and then choose my favorites, but here
you go. (def. 56k warning). Comments are welcomed.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

El Fin :thumbsup: 

Any ?'s


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

im almost lost for words....

those are some very very good pictures of really top quality cars and the planes are awesome too. 

It would of been an experience to have been there. Thanks for sharing!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

nice...


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow! beautiful pics hyrev! dang! the blitz and the a10 came out good!! and the shoots from Bean's car came out good too!! is that the 32 that got chased down by two golf cart? haha.. lovely pics as always Hyrev!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Man, this looks great. Thanks very much for sharing.

I have one little request.... Is it possible you could send me an HQ picture of the Blitz ER34 Skyline in front of the A10.

If so could you please pm me then i will send you my email adress.

Thx in advance


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb:thumbsup:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

great pictures looked wikid!!:smokin:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

fantastic pics...love seeing pics of GTR's IN Japan!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Another great set of pic HyRev. Keep up the good work & keep 'em coming.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome !


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutely stunning pics. Your LM really stands out in the line-up!! And the 4 door R34 in front of the A10 is one of the best pics I've seen here for a long time.

Is that the original blackbird reconisance plane in some of the other pics, too??


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Very cool stuff, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Excellent pics! :smokin:

thanks for taking the time to post them up. Look like a great day you had there. I don't recall there being so many (or even any?) cars on display the last time I went to the festival some 7 years ago.... 

ah well, I'll be attending next year for sure


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

wow wow, have to come by next year:thumbsup:


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

MADsteve said:


> Is that the original blackbird reconisance plane in some of the other pics, too??


It is the U2.

Awesome plane in the flesh, could probably take a pic
of someone picking thier nose from several miles up and tell
you if it was a dry clump or a runny booger uke: 

I think the only plane they are missing is the SR-71. That
would have been a treat, along with the F-4 Phantom.

There was also about another 40 cars I did not shoot,
they were located in a hanger on the other side of the
festival. When I went there I realized I forgot the camera
and was not about to travel back through all those people
in the heat to get my camera. There were a few cars that
would have made it worth the trip, but the REAL cars were
on the flight line pictured above, trust me.

This was the first year we had cars of this magnitude. Last 
year our crew had 4 cars on display and another club had 
several cars too, but no company cars like this year. I know
next years event will have more cars, I will try to get NISMO
to come out and perhaps Top Secret. I will put more effort to
help out this event. I only coordinated our cars along with Bean
and Gy (9 cars total - one car could not make it). About 357
days till the next event like this.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome pics..... thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

nice fuking nice

lol trying doing that shit in america! :chuckle:


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice pictures and rides. makes me wish that i was there.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Awesome plane in the flesh, could probably take a pic
> of someone picking thier nose from several miles up and tell
> you if it was a dry clump or a runny booger


LOL!!!!

Awesome photo set Hyrev :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome shots  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

very nice pics !

awesome event , thanx for sharing !

whats the name of the place where the event took place?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank you very much for taking the time to put the pics up...

looks like a nice day..

PS any F14's there?? Or are they only for the Navy??


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

more good pics! thanks for posting


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Really, really nice pics. A pleasure to see all these high quality cars!
Thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

AMAZING pictures!!!!

I didn't think the US military used the intruders anymore. I thought they were phased out!!!


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*you know what?*

I'll tell you what Paul, those are some premium pics!


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

fantastic picturesopcorn:


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

WOW!! awesome pics! 

the black plane with the mega long wings, is that the recon plane your talking about? looks really menacing!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Great Pics!!!
Nice cars, nice planes and helis and I got a smile on my face by seeing the paratroopers in action. Good old times.
Big thanks for the pictures!
PS any chance of getting some pics of the "Nice R34" with Do-Luck rear wing in wallpaper size?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

A10`s and Skylines ? In one picture ? You wouldnt have been able to drag me away from there.........

Great pics, Thanks for posting them


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Amazing pics


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, excellent pictures.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice.... real nice.... was that a porsche wing on the BMW?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

It's great that the base is doing that...and supporting our interests. Man, I miss Japan....


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex pics thanks for sharing them...


----------

